

About my "Ask YC" posts:  Follow me on twitter (@amichail) for more questions like that. - amichail

I'll reduce my "Ask YC" posts here -- at least for a while.  You can follow me on twitter (@amichail) if you want to see more of those sorts of questions.<p>P.S.  I don't have much patience for writing blog posts and I suspect most people don't either. That's why I see quite a lot of potential in twitter's microblogging although its focus on what people are doing now is a bit strange.
======
redorb
I agree i have yet (I know im the last hold out) to fully comprehend while
twitter "is the next google" ... this is a decent use, good luck with your
endeavor

